

What’s New for Visual C++ Developers in VS2013 Preview - octopus
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2013/06/27/what-s-new-for-visual-c-developers-in-vs2013-preview.aspx

======
GravityWell
And here is another post which gives more detail about C++11/14 STL features:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2013/06/28/c-11-14-st...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2013/06/28/c-11-14-stl-
features-fixes-and-breaking-changes-in-vs-2013.aspx)

